# Hi everyone! Was wondering what color I could order from Sallys that would look like these lowlights



## clubenvy. (Mar 29, 2011)

*Hi everyone! Was wondering what color I could order from Sallys that would look like these lowlights*

Thanks so much, I have Wella Color Charm 6W Praline but it doesn`t look like these lowlights.. Ashley Tisdale is young but I love her variety of lowlight colors she's been switching between


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 29, 2011)

oh i love ashley tisdale too! i know nothing about the lowlights though i'm afraid! but i actually have that first pic saved on my computer because i like her hair so much! i'm so sad! lol!


----------



## clubenvy. (Apr 6, 2011)

Anyone !? Or drugstore rec`s would work aswell <3


----------

